
China Bans Free Text Editor Notepad++ - drummer
https://in.pcmag.com/news/137565/china-bans-free-text-editor-notepad
======
mikece
It's open source software: there's nothing to prevent the CCP from simply re-
branding it as Mao++ and preventing people in China from ever knowing that it
was called Notepad++ in the first place... I'm curious why they didn't just do
that.

